# Where can I find sat/transponder info for Dish channels?



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi,

I remember when I first subscribed, it was relatively easy to find info about which satellite and transponder a given channel was on; I even think it was on the Dish website itself. Where can I find it now?

The reason I ask is that in the last few days I lost the ability to receive BBC-America-HD, and Comedy Central-HD, and I'd to look up was transponders they are on. I'd like to do a signal strength reading on those transponders and make the required alignment corrections. I'm on the 110/119/129 arc.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The best place I know of is one of our moderator's site - James Long -
http://jameslong.name/


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks!! Awesome site. Looks like I have an issue with 129.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Western arc is easy ... with very few HD channels not on 129.


----------

